# Size of # 10 cans



## dburgess49ers (Sep 16, 2002)

I am working on a program for measurement conversions. I work in a kitchen so I want to include cans for larger recipes. So I looked to see how many ounces are in a # 10 can. Some cans listed ounces and some weights. I looked online and came up with some sites:
http://www.onlineconversion.com/cooking.htm
http://www.amescompany.com/CAN_SIZES.htm
http://web.singnet.com.sg/~dan123/cansizes.htm
and ofcourse this site.
Now I have asked other chefs if onlineconversions.com is correct in stating that a # 10 can is equal to 1 gallon. Some say 'yes' and some say 'no'. So I did a test and it does not equal 1 gallon. So my question is this:
Are all # 10 cans in the US really a UK can?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The reference books that I own all say 6# 10oz on average. It does not always equal 1 gallon, given that volume and weight do not often make life easy by remaining constant.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

...furthermore, one other reference insists 110oz (measure, not weight)... don't mean to complicate things more, but there you have it.


----------



## dburgess49ers (Sep 16, 2002)

I sent an email to Dantraco Associates and they replied:
The can number "10" was originated from U.K. 
It's a standard that comply with it's actual "can size" developed by "Metal Box - U.K." ( Canmaker ) in the early '50. Since then there are still many Canmakers and Packers / Fillers using it's number.

Depending on it's content, the volume / weight maybe difference.

Basically, the numbers use are for "Can Sizes" mesurement only.
Best Regards
DANTRACO ASSOCIATES

So I guess I will need to offer different volume amounts for # 10 cans depending on the size of the can; ie. 603x700/153x176 @ 108 oz or 603x830/153x181 @ 128 oz.
Now, was that liquid or dry :smirk: 
David


----------

